# Klonapin (Clonazepam) and it's function . . .



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

Who here as taken Klonapin (Clonazepam) or at one point or another did?

I'm down to .5 mg. I found that when I started taking it two years ago (1-1.5 mg daily) it helped for about the first 3 months, then my body became used to it and now it doesn't do much but make me spacier and calm me a down a tad. Because I only take .5 mg, I'm wondering wether it's even worth it, unless I go on a higher dosage.

Those who've had positive experiences with it; would you recommend I take more of it? Does it help the DP or make it worse? Does it get in the way of recovery, and is just a quick fix for anxiety, or does it really help with DP?

For those who've had negative experiences, why was that?

Let the recommendations flow! So others can read to and judge for themselves if they are considering it!

*Also, any notes on alchol/Klonapin interactions and/or withdrawal side effects woudl be helpful too!

-Clay


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Ive been on klonopin for 11 months now. At first it helped me stay calm and alive. Over the months it became a coping tool and I had to keep raising my dose. I started cbt therapy back around May and my cbt therapist suggested that the klonopin might be exaggerating the unreal/foggy/dreamy sensation and suggested that I come off of it. I read that you need to come down 8% of your dose every two weeks so Ive been doing that since. It has really made a difference.?Ive started to recover and now feel about 80% better. I am looking forward to how much more real things will be as I lower my dose. 
As Ive come down each 8% I experience a few days of mild withdrawl and then Im fine. I cant seem to come off the daytime dose yet so Ive come down to 1/16th a mg in the morning and started to lower my bedtime dose. Honestly, I would not go up on the klonopin. I feel that it can serve a purpose but does seem to start to cause a backslide at the point where you start to recover.


----------



## mattyplop (Aug 16, 2008)

hey i was on clonazapam for 2 years. 2mg twice a day, they helped at first and then they really never did anything after.

i found it hard to sleep at night. but they really helped my dp/dr at first. but as time went on the effects decreased.

as for alcohol, i used to drink once a month and all i did was not take the clonazapam that day/night, but it did not effect me in anyway.

matt


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been off of Klonopin and Xanax for 9 months but before that was on either Kpin or Xanax for the past 2.5 years. Like you said, at first it helped but eventually I just built a tolerance to it. I went all the way up to 8 mg for a while but was totally dysfunctional. Then weened myself down and tried to get off of it but it's a very hard drug to get off of. Overall benzos don't help me much. That's just my personal experience though. I know some people swear by them. I don't take them anymore because they make me more lethargic and kill my sex drive. Also I know what it's like to get off of them and it's not fun.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I was put on klonopin then doc switched me to Xanax.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

helped a lot for a few months...felt free and uninhibited and like myself, and not stuck in my head and preoccupied. been on it 18 months now but it doesn't help as much and tends to make me feel unmotivated a lot. I am on a small dose and have never taken more than 1 mg per day. Prob going to come off it and see what happens. I was really bad before I went on it though(after trying horrid SSRIs and SNRIs.. fuckin shit) and even now its way better than i was then.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

aloof said:


> helped a lot for a few months...felt free and uninhibited and like myself, and not stuck in my head and preoccupied. been on it 18 months now but it doesn't help as much and tends to make me feel unmotivated a lot. I am on a small dose and have never taken more than 1 mg per day. Prob going to come off it and see what happens. I was really bad before I went on it though(after trying horrid SSRIs and SNRIs.. fuckin shit) and even now its way better than i was then.


Klonopin made my DR worse. I was on 1.5 (.5 x3) and it also made me depressed as hell. I switched to Xanax and all it does is take the edge off. I am on 1.5 of Xanax per day. I guess my body does not get the relief that others get from Benzo's. If I take more than 1.5 in a day it just puts me to sleep.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

klonopin just didn't do the trick for me.however, I was only at 1,0 mg a day.
I keep higher doses now as last resort. I will try it again if nothing changes for the better.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

interesting..klonopin was instant relief for me when i first took it...i couldn't believe how calm and normal i felt and not afraid of things. problem is over time it loses its effectiveness and upping the dose is s slippery slope with benzos. i stay on a low dose of 0.5 mg per day normally, but i have found that augmenting it with trileptal(not lamictal too many issues) and even very small doses of neurontin helps stabilize my mood and helps counter the lack of motivation/depression that can result from long term benzo use.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

i'm one of the people that swears by it, i'm at 4mg's a day unfortunately, but it completely cured my dp/dr, i also take trazodone at night to sleep which has some of the same effects, cept, makes you feel like you have a hangover. KPins are a drug that either works amazingly, or not at all. Its a tough draw.


----------



## 凌天啊 (1 mo ago)

Guest said:


> i'm one of the people that swears by it, i'm at 4mg's a day unfortunately, but it completely cured my dp/dr, i also take trazodone at night to sleep which has some of the same effects, cept, makes you feel like you have a hangover. KPins are a drug that either works amazingly, or not at all. Its a tough draw.


How long have you been suffering from depersonalization? Does clonazepam always work well? What percentage are you cured now?


----------

